# Collective Halloween Development Blog 2009



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

I only have a small flat, about... have to convert this... 365 square foot, 
so need to be smart to use the space. Last year I had about 16 friends
celebrating Halloween there. Went well actually. Only one cider fell down
 

This year the main thing is the scarecrow. Then I am going to hang some
Blair Witch stick figures, couple voodoo dolls and some feathers on the
ceiling. Some fake blood crowns it all. Then I am going to do some 
arrangements with pomegranates, dried leaves, thistles etc.

Pumpkins here are VERY expensive here in Finland, and so is corn. 
So I only am going to buy one big pumpkin and carve it. 

As you see, I like to collect stuff from the nature. Still, I have plastic skulls
and stuff too.

I am so exited. I have made the hat and the head for the scarecrow already. 
Going to make the face lastly. It is always the hardest part.










So, please, tell me how your Halloween is developing.


----------



## Nikita (Sep 21, 2009)

Pumpkins used to be very expensive here too..have you thought of watermelons/ It can be a great alternative, when it's evening and you've craved it well, no one will notice.

As for the corn, I might be able to send you some...it's not a heavy as pumpkins, so should be do-able.

I'm still in the planning fase (yeah, I know!) but I'll try an keep you informed when something really happens..


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

Nikita said:


> As for the corn, I might be able to send you some...
> it's not a heavy as pumpkins, so should be do-able.


Thank you very much for the offer, but I will manage. I should find
someone, who grows them and could give me some corn stalks. 

Did sow the scarecrow's "clothes" today, here is, how it is now, from front and from behind:










http://www.halloweenforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1749&pictureid=22510


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

The scarecrow is looking great so far! What did you make him with?
Is it as hard to find halloween items in Finland as it is in Holland?

As far as our haunt goes, well we tested the waters today.
We decided to do a funeral theme for our party but I wasn't sure how that would go over with most of our dutch friends. The invitation was in the form of a letter from a lawyer informing them that their long lost rich uncle had died and that they need to come to his funeral in order to prove they are his heir. Thinking up humorous halloween names in dutch is VERY hard! 
My husband handed the invites out to his coworkers today to see what kind of reaction it would get. They all busted out laughing, so I'm guessing its a go to send out the rest of the invites!

MsM


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi Msm! That scarecrow... there is a lot of fabric, some iron wire, 
some chicken wire, glue and hundreds of stitches. I started to work 
with the idea already last year. 

It is getting easier to find Halloween stuff here in Finland. It is being
more popular year by year. 

And yes! I am sure everybody is going to like the idea. It is great.

I guess there aren't any trick or treaters in Holland either? Here it
is more for adults. Bars have Halloween related parties etc.

I did have my first party, as I was about 12 years old. My mom did
grow pumpkins that year and we had plenty. Took a long time to 
carve them all?


----------



## Nikita (Sep 21, 2009)

I like the scarecrow! Take a pic a soon as you finish the head...would be nice to see!

@Ms Meeple: can I read your Dutch invitation???? Am very much interested reading it!

As far as for my party: the bar won't be ready, so I have to look for a location elsewhere! Drama!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Sure you can. I removed my email and telephone number to avoid any spammers.
And if you have any suggestions to make it funnier by playing with the words, let me know!

http://www.msmeeple.com/NAAR WAARDE GELEEFT.doc

Oh and sorry to hear about your bar


----------



## Nikita (Sep 21, 2009)

@ MsMeeple: wonderful! I loved it! Very original and it really doesn't give away that it concerns Hallowe'en, except for the date! Bravo!


I made some notes and put in an extra alinea (if that's a word in English), because I thought you were missing a bit of the reason why things aren't sure..but I'm afraid it's to big to put up as an attachment to this site (26KB)...

Do you mind if I post it here?


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I dont mind if you post it. If that doesnt work you can always send me an email via my profile page. I'm curious to see your comments/notes


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

I am getting to be curious too... still I don't know
how much I would understand. But I can speak
German too, so maybe a bit. A mixture of
English, German and Swedish helps, I guess.

I made myself a new profile pic today.

Right now I am sitting at work listening to horror movie music
and waiting for to get home. I am going to finish the scarecrow's
suit and then start with the voodoo kind of dolls.

*


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

Hmm... why's the old profile pic still to see, not the new one...


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Did it fit the size requirements? Did you save it?


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

I was being just stupid. Now I have it there. It is
not just the profile pic you have to change, but the 
avatar pic too.


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

I was thinking of practicing my Halloween make up this weekend. 
I am going to be a scarecrow myself too. Have found some great
pics on the net. Then there are great make up tutorials on YouTube.
Here are couple I like the most:
YouTube - Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland: Mad Hatter Makeup Tutorial
YouTube - Pantomime Mask Makeup for Halloween (by MissChievous)

Then it is time to start with the voodoo dolls. And I most definitely
have to start to figure out, how I can put the scarecrow up. I don't
really have a stick that could carry the scarecrows weight, so have to
invent something.

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Very wonderful!!! The scarecrow is great!! A question....do you have gourds? if so maybe they are not as expensive as pumpkins and work just as good. If not or they are expensive, you could always paper mache.

MsMeeps...wish I could read your letter cause I can't translate it but I absolutely love the language. It sounds beautiful!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

You think dutch sounds beautiful??? What's wrong with you girl?? lol Have someone take your temp 
To me it sounds like someone clearing their throat to spit out a luggie! lol
Maybe Nikita will translate it....she made some great suggestions to it!

Oh and Ecula those are some nice videos! And my plans for the weekend are to line a coffin!

MsM


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

*ha*



MsMeeple said:


> You think dutch sounds beautiful??? What's wrong with you girl?? lol Have someone take your temp
> To me it sounds like someone clearing their throat to spit out a luggie! lol
> Maybe Nikita will translate it....she made some great suggestions to it!


Yeah well...I'm not the type of girl that can be wooed with french (shock I know but it's not my style) and it's no different than German and I love German. Maybe it has something to do with the fact that my Grandfather was German? Who knows? I'm just strange that way.


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

I was kind of desperate yesterday evening. I did one
voodoo doll and it wasn't quite what I thought and
then I started to think, that all things I have done and
planned aren't, what I had in mind. (They are, but you
know, there are those moments.)

Here is the voodoo doll anyway, more cute than scary:










***


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

*** Actually wanted to delete this post. ***


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

And the voodoo doll number too. Am a bit more satisfied.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice dolls...both of them!! I thought they turned out really nice. If you think the first is too cute, you could always put it in the arms of a creepy doll...like those made from the dollar tree dolls on this site. That would really help.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Awww poor Ecula, you try so hard to get people to post!

I managed to get alot accomplished this weekend and even had a nice forum chat with you, Annea and hallo! 
The coffin for the long lost rich Uncle Cadaver is now painted. I also lined the sides and bottom with filling and red fabric. Hubby worked on the pop up mechanism that will raise him from the dead! Also sent out all our invites! Nikita had some really good suggestions that made them even better! I also made a papier maché elbow to stick out of our coffin bar to hide the bottle top opener  Oh and I also visited the second hand stores and found a really nice suit jacket for our dead uncle....and only 4 euros  Oh yeah, we also found a black sheep costume for hubby and ordered it via the net!

Oh and I'm also busy writing the old man's last will and testament. And busy thinking of how to organise our game. I'll probably post about it to ask for ideas. Hope someone replies lol

MsM


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

MsMeeple said:


> Awww poor Ecula, you try so hard
> to get people to post!


I think I am a bit desperate and most of all LAZY 
It would be easier for me to have all the stuff posted here.
Then I wouldn't have to go through all these threads 

And a bit smart too. Can be, that someone reads this thread
from beginning or starts here. Have to be practical.

Anyway, have been going through photo albums and what 
a great stuff there is!

That dead uncle thing sounds funny!

*


----------



## Nikita (Sep 21, 2009)

Still looking for location here. Had a meeting with Vampire-roleplayers this weekend. They will come as guests of honour, princes of darkness (read: crew) . Appearantly there are 13 clans of Vampires, with each their own ways, so I've got a lot of reading to do!

Still trying to figure out what story exactly to go with...Must be some argument between the clans...

Flyers and invitations will be made this week, sned out wednesday at the latest...

And friday is the first and only crewmeeting; we'll go out to the forest, where everyone can meet, go through the day-plan and get in to their roles. Nothing like a campfire and forest at night to get into the mood!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

There is a forest in Den Haag? I thought it was a jungle 

We were supposed to have some zombie role players come to our party last year. They never showed 
Wear a thick scarf to protect your neck from those blood thirsty vampires friday night!

MsM


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Ecula - nice voodoo dolls!
MsM - i like the black sheep costume you got, and 4€ is really good going for a suit jacket, how's the coffin looking?

I wanted to ask if anyone has used Betty Crocker cupcake toppings, are they OK?


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

Nikita said:


> Still looking for location here.
> Had a meeting with Vampire-role players this weekend...


Please don't forget to tell, how it went with the vampires! 



MsMeeple said:


> We were supposed to have
> some zombie role players come to our party last year.
> They never showed ...
> MsM


That sucks! Or maybe they were all killed by zombie hunters,
so they couldn't come!



Annea said:


> I wanted to ask if anyone has used
> Betty Crocker cupcake toppings, are they OK?


I don't think we have them here in Finland.  So can't tell.

*


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

It takes an hour for me to get to the work. I use buses. Don't
even have driver's license. As my friends got it, I took the 
money and went to Germany. I don't really need a car here in Helsinki.

But anyway. I always have my Moleskine-notebook with me, where
I then draw and write things. At the time mostly related to Halloween.
I got many good ideas today. I am for example going to buy couple
of pomegranates, cut them to half and then dip in fake blood. I am
using them for still-lifes. 

*


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Annea said:


> Ecula - nice voodoo dolls!
> MsM - i like the black sheep costume you got, and 4€ is really good going for a suit jacket, how's the coffin looking?
> 
> I wanted to ask if anyone has used Betty Crocker cupcake toppings, are they OK?


Why wouldnt they be ok? 
There's a Asian supermarket here that sells betty crocker and pilsbury cake mixes and icings, dont recall seeing decorations though.
Oh and that sheep costume was half price on that fancy dress site! I was also surprised to see that the euro is almost equal to the pound!

MsM


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

It is October! At last! We don't still have almost
any Halloween stuff here in stores, but I think soon.
Nice to see, what they have to offer this year.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

We have one 'regular' store that has halloween stuff. Not much but better than nothing!
Plus 2 party stores that have had their decorations out for a week or two now.
I'm heading into town to hit up those stores with one of my clients this evening.
Getting paid to shop! Doesnt get better than that!

MsM


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Nothing even vaguely halloweenie in the stores here, but theres some good decorations for sale on ebay uk and most sellers ship to europe.
We are having a halloween desert trolley and i am not very good at cake decorating so i was going to use bettys ready made butter frosting, it looks easy to use.
Next on the list is yo make a scarecrow.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Martha martha martha!*

Hallow HF Fiends!
Martha Stewart was just on Today Show describing her Halloween Decor and giving recipes. I love Martha and her ideas, BUT -- I realize that trying to be perfect about anything - especially Halloween, is just NOT a healthy way to to dive into my seasonal spirit. So here's a thought to this thread that may help us as we embrace the next 30 days (30? eeek!)! Quiet your inner Martha and take a tip from the zombies: drag your feet on perfection and reach out to grab the true spirits of Halloween! Enjoy the company of all the big and little monsters in your family and your life. And above all --- don't sweat it. Leave that to the zombies! *BOO!*


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

Haha, "Leave that to the zombies". 

Here is some stuff I have been collecting during the years. Some
are just for Halloween, some I have around all year. And want to
say thank you to the nice birds, that have left their lovely black
feathers for me to pick. I have found many. They are going to
be a part of my Halloween scene this year.










STUFF 1.
STUFF 2.

***


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice 'stuff' ecula!

Susieboo....it wouldn't be halloween without a bit of stress. A healthy dose of stress is a good thing  And no need to quiet the inner martha, I just remind her of her prison days and she shuts up instantly 

MsM


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

I am ill. Can't make a single sound. Nada. Lost my voice.
Maybe it is just good to be quiet for a while.

*


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

squeak, squeak


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

Did... practice my mobiles I am going to hang from the ceiling.
Not a very good pic, but I guess you can get the idea:










Damn. I forgot the rusty barb wire 

*


----------



## IC_Dedpeeple (Sep 9, 2009)

HEY...somebody's looking to start playing Vampire role-playing??? COOL!!!
I got into that a number of years back with some friends. Here's a little tip (assuming you have a game master that's intelligent and imaginative)...your back-story is VITAL to how well your character does in the game, as well as how MUCH he/she can do in the game. Mine was an Assimite (if I remember the clan name correctly) and came from a family history of kick-butt mercenaries and black-ops types. he kicked several vampire assimite butts in his last fight before being turned. Specialized in bladed weapons, mostly the katana.
I put a lot of detail into my back-story, and believe me, my character was one seriously dangerous dude as a human, and absolutely devastating as a vampire. Kinda ticked off a few of my friends tho, coz they didn't have characters with nearly so much going for them....oh well, not my fault if they lack imagination. LOL

I hope you get it going...I think you'll really enjoy it if you can get a good group together. 

Anyway, I had a few prop ideas rolling around in the back of my rotten little mind. Dunno if I'll have the time to get to them this year, so I thought I'd share them and maybe some of you might have a go at them....

1. a grabbing hand that comes up through the candy bowl. Make it in a similar fashion as Merlin's FGC hands, but use softer wire or maybe string instead of coat hanger wire. Get one of those things from the dollar store that you use for picking things up without bending over...you know, it's a stick with a 2-prong grabber...you squeeze the trigger on the other end of the stick and the grabber closes. Anyway, turn the 2 prongs into the thumb and forefinger of a ghoulish hand. Add 3 more fingers, "link" them together at the knuckles so they all move in unison. Dress up the hand accordingly.
Then put it up through the bottom of a candy bowl (maybe sitting on a decorated box big enough to hide the operator), but keep the hand down inside the candy. When someone approaches the bowl, slowly raise the hand up (hopefully it will have some candy in its clutches), and when the person goes for the candy, snap the hand closed.
BOO!!! 

2. Create a small "blackbox theatre stage", maybe something with a miniature staircase. Make the backdrop big enough to hide a person. That person wears black all over, except for his/her forearm. Do some gory makeup to their arm to simulate a severed stump or such like. Put the candy bowl at the front of the "stage". When some comes up to get candy, the hand/arm comes "finger-walking" down the stairs or across the stage and hands them some candy (pardon the pun!). Think "Thing" from the Addams Family.

3. This one's for the poor soul who has to be stuck answering the door for trick-or-treaters:
Get a cheap fake severed hand, arm, foot, whatever. Mix up some fake blood from red food coloring and corn syrup (add peanut butter if you need it thicker and/or darker). Get some red shoestring licorice.
Drill small holes all over the stump end of your fake appendage and stick a bunch of the licorice into the holes, so it's all hanging out and looks like veins. Drizzle your edible blood all over it. Now smear some fake blood all over your chin and maybe down the front of your shirt.
When the kiddies come to the door, open it and take a bite off the stump veins (appear to struggle a bit with biting off the licorice...just for effect)....chew it a bit, then look like you've been caught being rude, point the bloddy stump at them and ask if they want some.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I think Nakita got sucked up by the vampires  She hasn't posted lately!

IC- sounds like you have some good ideas there! I remembering seeing a post by someone who used one of those 'pick up things" to make a cool prop.

Ecula- nice mobile! Looks very artsy!

MsM


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

Should do the scarecrows face... I hope, I am not
going to ruin the whole thing.


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

And... here is the scarecrow's face before stitches. Need to wait for
the paint to dry. I guess I am pretty satisfied with this:










Face 02.

*


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Looks great! Creepy!


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

And with stitches:



















***


----------



## IC_Dedpeeple (Sep 9, 2009)

very cool! he's kinda cute, what did you name him?


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

IC_Dedpeeple said:


> very cool! he's kinda cute, what did you name him?


Thank you. Actually I don't have a name for him. 


*


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

C'mon ecula....he needs a name! Sami! Sami the scarecrow 

Oh and I've had contact with Nakita. She survived the vampires and is still among the living 
As for me, we are working on the last will and testament. Nakita was a BIG help with that. Now I need to set up the game/activity and think and make clues to lead them...and mislead them...to the old man's fortune.


----------



## IC_Dedpeeple (Sep 9, 2009)

Ecula said:


> Thank you. Actually I don't have a name for him.
> 
> 
> *


How about Oz or Ozzy?


----------



## Nikita (Sep 21, 2009)

Ozzy rules! I would name him Ozzy!

You guys (yes Ms Meeple, I know you're a lady) are so sweet to actually worry about me being eaten by vampires! 

Although, I seriously need help with my theme..I've put so much different aspects in it, that I don't really know where to start or end...

flyer you can see on www.kanslos.nl/halloween

So Vampire Elysium it the theme. I glued a fundraiser to it for the soon-to-be-mine-bar and you need to have a reason for an Elysium (all the princes of the Camarilla Vampire Clans come together => yes, I did my homework), so that would be the fundraiser => the bar is a place where vampires can drink blood without having to worry...

I deceided that I won't be a vampire, but The Black Widow as I did before, owner of Tavern the Black Widow...so I will be a 'mage', human with unnatural long life, because it has to fit with the legends we used in 2007 for the tavern...

So the location is not my bar, the fundraiser is for my bar, and we said it's about Tavern the Black Widow; which obviously doesn't exist...

The theme is Vampires, Elysium, fundraiser.. 

So actually it's three themes, and three locations we're taling about and NO plan whatsoever to make this a cohesive story and understandable....and injoyable..

Still follow me??? Message = HELP!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Nikita said:


> So actually it's three themes, and three locations we're taling about and NO plan whatsoever to make this a cohesive story and understandable....and injoyable..
> 
> Still follow me??? Message = HELP!


MsMeeple scratches head.....NOPE, you lost me lol
If you really want some good help you should post outside this thread. There have been many people on the forum who have done vampire themes and could probably give you some good ideas. Vampires aren't really my thing. Know nothing about clans!
Wasn't there someone who gave you some suggestions when you first posted about your vampire liar?


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

The Scarecrow's name... good suggestions. Need to think
about that. I could call it Harakka, it is Finnish and means 
magpie. Or it could be Korppi, that is Raven in Finnish. 
Yep, I think I am going to call him Korppi. Mr. Korppi 

And MsM, so awesome, that you guys really have not just
a theme, but a whole... thing built around that. Need to
keep that in mind. Maybe someday I could do something 
similar. 

Not that long to go anymore. I have things kinda ready. 
And it is kind of boring. Cause the next step is to really
get into action. Now I can just wait.

I was planning to do those hands again I did couple of years
ago. But this time trying to make the dough look like
a human skin. And then I do those voodoo dolls. Their
stomachs are cut open, so stuff come out of. Haha.

And here is something I was thinking of last Saturday. 
What's the day of the living dead? They are Saturdays and
Sundays, when many people are having hangover. 

*
*


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Grab your broomstick and fly on over on the 31st  Got a spare room!

MsM


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

AT LAST! I started to decorate my apartment today.
Just a week to go. I started by hanging the stuff
from the ceiling. Now I am going to watch the Cabin
Fever and after that I continue decorating. Wohoo!

*


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey, you're back! Been wondering if your scarecrow ate you up 

MsM


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

I guess I have had the "quiet before storm" phase.
Have had all the ideas in my head not being able
to implement them. But now it is so far and I am way
happy.

How are your preparations at the time? 

I HAVE to practice my makeup today. Have been a bit
lazy with it, but this is the only day I really have time
before the actual date, so better do it!

I am going to take some pics later today and adding
them then here. See you!

*


----------



## IC_Dedpeeple (Sep 9, 2009)

I gotta stop building...got so much stuff now, there's literally no room left to work!
of course, Vincent takes up a lot of space too...big honkin' beastie that he is. BTW, MsM, I took your advice about spraying coffee on him (after adding more chessecloth), and he looks great! he's had 2 pots of coffee, so watch out...ain't nuthin' like a monster hyped on caffeine!!!!
I'm really rather surprised that he still glows so well after being "dirtied" that much.


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

IC_Dedpeeple said:


> I gotta stop building...got so much stuff now, there's literally no room left to work!
> of course, Vincent takes up a lot of space too...big honkin' beastie that he is. BTW, MsM, I took your advice about spraying coffee on him (after adding more chessecloth), and he looks great! he's had 2 pots of coffee, so watch out...ain't nuthin' like a monster hyped on caffeine!!!!
> I'm really rather surprised that he still glows so well after being "dirtied" that much.


Do you maybe have a pic of him? Would very much like to see.


----------



## IC_Dedpeeple (Sep 9, 2009)

Sure...here's the thread I started awhile ago regarding Vincent, but the pics were taken before the extra cheesecloth and coffee-spraying.
Remember, he's meant to only be seen under blacklights, which totally changes his appearance...I've had a few adults come around already who were afraid of him in the daylight!!! How hilarious is THAT??!!
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/83269-meet-vincent.html?highlight=vincent

I'll post a link to a full set of pics once my entire garage haunt is all set up.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Yeah IC....show us some dirty pictures 

MsM


----------



## IC_Dedpeeple (Sep 9, 2009)

Well, MsM...I'm SHOCKED!!! I had no idea you were THAT kind of girl! LOL
"Dirty" pics will follow when I'm all set up.


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

Here it is, the first attempt:


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

IC_Dedpeeple said:


> Well, MsM...I'm SHOCKED!!! I had no idea you were THAT kind of girl! LOL
> "Dirty" pics will follow when I'm all set up.


Well then you are the only one who didn't know


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Ecula said:


> Here it is, the first attempt:


Wow Eucula, I think you did a fantastic job with the makeup! Looks very creepy!


----------



## IC_Dedpeeple (Sep 9, 2009)

If that's your TEST makeup, I can't wait to see what you do for a final!
Way ta go, that's excellent!


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

Thank you for the nice comments about my makeup.

Here the "handy business", part of my decorations this year:









I am so excited and happy waiting for Saturday!

*


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

Korppi waiting for the night and tomorrow:


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

So, that was it then for this year. Tired but happy!

Here couple of my friends having fun:









More pics here:
Halloween Party 2009

*


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

You looked great! Your friends all looked fantastic and looked like they were having a great time!
Please tell me that wasn't a hitler costume? lol

MsM


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

No, that wasn't Hitler, that was "General Sir Anthony Cecil Hogmanay 
elchett VC DSO KCB" from the Black Adder  And yes, we had loads of
fun. Even got free beer in the bar we went. How was your party?


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Ecula - you get black adder in Finland! Love that series - hugh laurie before 'house' and miranda richardson as Elizabeth 1


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Ecula said:


> How was your party?


Ummm I posted pics of our party here in the party section  Oh and thanks for your nice comments in my photo album.

MsM


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

*Collective Halloween Development Blog 2010*

So, its Killer Clown this time:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/ecula/595-halloween-2010-killer-clown.html


----------

